# Biachi identification, hard.



## christl91 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,

A while ago, I bought a Bianchi racing bike; it rides well, so i would like to restore it. The problem is that the previous owner painted it, and didn't do a very nice job (e.g. he sanded down the emblem at the front!). I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to Bianchi, so I hope some of you can help me. I'll post some pictures below. The only technical thing i can tell you is that is has Shimano Sora gearing and Shimano wheels. 




















































If it can help, then I'm from Denmark. 

I hope you can help me, thank you!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It'd be great to see what the lugs look like (lugs are the things that connect the frame tubes to one another). Take photos of them. Take a picture of the bicycle in full profile so we get an idea of the frame's geometry. Take a picture of the bottom of the bottom bracket. If you do these things, chances are we'll get a better fix on what model the bicycle is and its approximate year.


----------



## christl91 (Jul 28, 2015)

Allright, here are some more photos. Hope it's what you need to be able to help.



















































(Sorry for the angles of the photos!)


----------



## christl91 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mapei said:


> It'd be great to see what the lugs look like (lugs are the things that connect the frame tubes to one another). Take photos of them. Take a picture of the bicycle in full profile so we get an idea of the frame's geometry. Take a picture of the bottom of the bottom bracket. If you do these things, chances are we'll get a better fix on what model the bicycle is and its approximate year.



View attachment 307933
View attachment 307934
View attachment 307935
View attachment 307936
View attachment 307937
View attachment 307938
View attachment 307939
View attachment 307940



(Sorry for the angles of the photos!)


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

To these ignorant eyes, the bicycle frame looks like a low end model from the 1970's, or perhaps the early 1980's. The use of welds instead of lugs (steel collars) to connect the tubes reinforces the idea that the bicycle was one of the cheaper in the line. Some of the components might be original, but the handlebars and shifters come from a later period. Perhaps the 1990's. As for the paint job, it would have been natural for the guy who rebuilt it to just want to spray paint the frame in a new color. Who knows the condition of the original paint? 

In other words, this is a true "found bike." It's really not worth restoring. Just enjoy it. Just ride it around. Buy some touch up paint at a hardware store. Invent a crazy brand name for the bicycle and then paint it on the downtube. I did that once. It was fun. I fooled a lot of people, too.


----------

